# Water Clarity



## Hunterami (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a 150 gallon tank with approximatly African Cichlids ffrom 2 to 7 inches. I have two 405 Fulval and a 1000 & 700 Ovation filters running. The tank is cycled and well established, but the water isn't clear. It seems to have a whitish grey hue. I'm very aware of not to over feed so that
that is not the issue. I have put extra ceramics andcharcoal hoping it would resolve the issue. I do a 10 % water change each week. Any suggestions on a fix and how often should the filter media be changed.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I have found that if I use algy wafers it does cloud the water a bit. Thankfully I don't have to use them anymore now that the tank is growing enough algy to feed my ottos.

I would try turning off the lights for a day or so.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long has the tank been running with fish? How many?


----------

